# Swedish Warmblood Critique - possible buy



## thoroughbreddd (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been looking for a new horse for a little while now and came across this Swedish warmblood mare. I'm looking for a horse to do jumpers and possibly lower level eventing with. What do you think of her? Thanks!!


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

The only thing bad that stands out to me is that she might be back at the knee (right term?) And a little light on the front legs. But overall I think she's nice.
I would think you would need to see a movement video to really judge her for different disciplines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I cant see anything glaring from the small photo.

What is her breeding? A video may also be useful.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Her back legs bother me. What's wrong with her fetlocks? Is that a bump on her left hind tendon behind the cannon bone? She looks well filled out so I'm lost between a slight roach in her back or if she just has a short back that leads sharply into her bum. She looks to be a bit ewe necked. 
I'm new to this but her left hind leg really bothers me.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aesthetic said:


> Her back legs bother me. What's wrong with her fetlocks? Is that a bump on her left hind tendon behind the cannon bone? She looks well filled out so I'm lost between a slight roach in her back or if she just has a short back that leads sharply into her bum. She looks to be a bit ewe necked.
> I'm new to this but her left hind leg really bothers me.


She is not ewe necked. I do not see a roach either.

Seems like a nice horse. Front legs appear tied in at the knee and light on bone. Back needs more muscled top line but looks strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She is not ewe necked. I do not see a roach either.
> 
> Seems like a nice horse. Front legs appear tied in at the knee and light on bone. Back needs more muscled top line but looks strong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't really tell on the neck. 
Do you see what I mean on the back left leg? Or is it a trait in the breed to have large bulb like fetlocks?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I see something, but, the photo isn't clear enough to determine something physically wrong...or just hairy legs IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The photo isn't clear enough to really see much at all with the legs but I'm not seeing a roach back or a ewe neck
She actually looks like a good sort for show jumping or eventing - the majority of top eventers are TB's and having fine legs doesn't seem to bother them - when you cross a TB with a heavier horse you can sometimes have problems with a bulky body on fine legs but this mare doesn't look that way
I don't know what this horses bloodlines are but the Swedish WB was originally bred from TB's, Arabians, Trakhener and Hanoverian so they are often lighter in build than some of the other WB's


----------



## thoroughbreddd (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! That was the only conformation picture they posted in the ad but I'll get some better ones when I go to look at her. I attached a link to a YouTube video of her free jumping so you can see the way she moves. It isn't the best video for judging movements but I'll try to get a better one when I visit her. Thanks again!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EGYRaXX9imI
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The breeding, what is the breeding?!?


----------



## thoroughbreddd (Jul 11, 2013)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> The breeding, what is the breeding?!?


I'm not sure...they didn't post it in the ad and she isn't registered so I can't look it up there. I sent them an email earlier today asking about her breeding and will let you know as soon as I find out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She can certainly get over a fence


----------



## thoroughbreddd (Jul 11, 2013)

I talked to the actual owner of the horse today. The girl who I had talked to that was in charge of marketing the horse got the breed wrong! She's actually a Belgian Warmblood. They don't know what her breeding is but she was born on their farm and has only had one owner. I'm going to try her this Saturday and will get better conformation pictures.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

thoroughbreddd said:


> I talked to the actual owner of the horse today. The girl who I had talked to that was in charge of marketing the horse got the breed wrong! She's actually a Belgian Warmblood. They don't know what her breeding is but she was born on their farm and has only had one owner. I'm going to try her this Saturday and will get better conformation pictures.


So the only owner bred the dam, yet have no idea on the breeding? :?

I like the look of her though, I'd go try her out! =)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was curious so googled 'Annie Belgian WB' and if this is her - and it does look a lot like the horse you've posted - it says that she's a head shaker at canter hence the really low asking price - that's not something you want in a horse for eventing because you need a horse that's going to be solid for the X country and have a correct canter in the dressage phase so I would leave her well alone if it is the right horse
Horse For Sale | Sweet 10 Y/O Mare


----------



## thoroughbreddd (Jul 11, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I was curious so googled 'Annie Belgian WB' and if this is her - and it does look a lot like the horse you've posted - it says that she's a head shaker at canter hence the really low asking price - that's not something you want in a horse for eventing because you need a horse that's going to be solid for the X country and have a correct canter in the dressage phase so I would leave her well alone if it is the right horse
> Horse For Sale | Sweet 10 Y/O Mare


Yes that's the right horse. I went to try her yesterday because I figured it was worth a look and the owner said when he was showing he put her on medication that stopped the head shaking. The head shaking was much worse than they had originally told me! She could barley take one canter stride without freaking out and shaking her head. She wasn't a good fit but they showed me a TB that I absolutely love and would be much better for eventing although I'm probably going to stick with hunters/eq for a little while.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Would the TB you liked there not be a good fit for hunters if he was worked in that direction?


----------



## thoroughbreddd (Jul 11, 2013)

The TB is off the track but has been retrained to be a hunter. She still has the speed and ability to do jumpers or eventing but also has a very adjustable stride and can be slowed down to do the hunters/eq. I started another thread with her conformation picture and a video.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like the Warmblood has Head Shaker syndrome. That is sad and it is very debilitating.. for riding and work.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Aesthetic said:


> Her back legs bother me. What's wrong with her fetlocks? Is that a bump on her left hind tendon behind the cannon bone? She looks well filled out so I'm lost between a slight roach in her back or if she just has a short back that leads sharply into her bum. She looks to be a bit ewe necked.
> I'm new to this but her left hind leg really bothers me.


No way can I see that much detail in such a tiny picture!!


----------

